# Help! "honey The Car Is Smoking"



## treeska (May 31, 2007)

1997 740I 123,000 miles BMW

The title says it all. 
Checked on the ground no fluids. 
Checked the oil fine.
Checked radiator fluid fine.
Started the car a little smoke out of the exhaust (White) then the smoke stopped.
The cars feels as though it has some hesitation.
I give it gas no real smoke.
I turn the car off and hear a kind of whistle noise for a half a second. It sounds like it is comming from where the metal shaft from the fan goes into what I think is the water pump. I hear it the the fan stops right after.
I start the car but it in drive pull off giving gas and tons of smoke pours from the exhaust. It seems the more gas I give the more smoke I get. 
The check engine light which has been on is now blinking. All the other gauges read fine. The smoke doesn't really have any smell. I stuck my finger in the exhaust pipe and there wasn't any real fluid that I could feel or smell.
I think there was a slight smell of radiator but I also think it smelled a little like oil.
Again nothing on the ground. 
I'm seliing the car so if any one is looking for a car I'll take the fix price off the top.
Please anyone help me out ideas and or cost to fix it. You guys have always been right lets see what you got
thanks
Mike


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

White smoke is usually oil, I think.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

treeska said:


> 1997 740I 123,000 miles BMW
> Started the car a little smoke out of the exhaust (White) then the smoke stopped.
> I start the car but it in drive pull off giving gas and tons of smoke pours from the exhaust.


Pull out dipstick and put finger on hole, do you have air sucking back in? If so, along with a whistle and white smoke out the exhaust... try searching the boards "oil seperator valve" or "OSV" and see if that meets your symptoms.









(Photo by Magnum)


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Does the fan stop turning or does the noise stop?

If the fan stops then you may be overheating the engine.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> White smoke is usually oil, I think.


Blue smoke is oil, white smoke is water/coolant. :tsk:

Possible head gasket failure.


----------



## treeska (May 31, 2007)

When I put my finger over the dip stick hole should the car be running?

When I turn the car off I hear the noise and then the fan stops.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

treeska said:


> When I put my finger over the dip stick hole should the car be running?


Yes.

A similar post here. OSV was suggested, but intake manifold parts seemed to be the problem.


----------



## treeska (May 31, 2007)

Okay I started the car 1st time since it broke I got a large puff of white smoke out of the exhaust then no smoke at idle. I backed the car up and moved it over in the driveway no real smoke. I did notice a small puddle of some anti-freeze on the ground abhout the size of a soft ball.

I pulled out the dip stick and I could hear it sucking, I stuck my finger over the dip stick hole anyway, and yep it is sucking.

The oil appeared fine no milky color

So what is my next step it seems asthough you guys are on the right track.
What do I check next?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Oil seperator valve would likely be the sucking. As far as the leak, you may have other issues. Valley pan gasket comes to mind?



treeska said:


> Okay I started the car 1st time since it broke I got a large puff of white smoke out of the exhaust then no smoke at idle. I backed the car up and moved it over in the driveway no real smoke. I did notice a small puddle of some anti-freeze on the ground abhout the size of a soft ball.
> 
> I pulled out the dip stick and I could hear it sucking, I stuck my finger over the dip stick hole anyway, and yep it is sucking.
> 
> ...


----------



## treeska (May 31, 2007)

would the osv cause the car to smoke when i drive it?
The car smokes like crazy like with every push of the peddle more oil is getting into the exhaust. Years ago a buddy of mine blew a head gasket and smoke poured out of his ehaust I never for got it. Could it be that or does the sucking over ride that?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Classic symptoms of a failed OSV....Easy fix for a mech with the proper tools, but could tend to be on the expensive side as they will want to pull the intake manifold ($750). Many DIYers will just take the cover off the OSV (fairly difficult task unless you know the easy way) and replace the orange diaphragm.

Tip: Go over to www.bimmerforums.com and search threads regarding OSV. A gentleman with the 'handle' Plik has found a easy way to replace it without pulling the intalke manifold. You do seem to have other issues, especially since you are seeing coolant on the garage floor.

jake


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

pull the cover that covers your ignition coils and spark plugs.I guarantee you some of them are filled with oil seeping into the combustion chamber.If so,its time for the valve cover gaskets to be replaced.As far as the coolant leak goes,check your waterpump.At the front of it behind the pulley you will see a weep hole.The leak may be coming from there.Look under the intake manifold if you see coolant,if you do thats a valley pan leak.As far as the check engine light,O2 sensor perhaps due to your problem with the smoke or just simply due to age.


----------

